# tropheus moori bemba (red stripe)



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

I have been given a tropheus and currantly have it in my 5 foot tank with 5 Acei, 5 yellow Labs, 4 Peacocks, 2 C moori, 1 Venustus and 2 red empresses. I feed them Hikari Cichkid Excel , Cichlid Gold and Algae Wafers.
I would like to keep this fish but am i better off selling him off at my lfs.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I had one for a little while and those guys stay busy! Very fun to watch, but IME very agressive. I have been considering another one but havent decided yet.

I moved him to a friends tank while i went on vacation (thats how agressive he was!) and he died in that tank..


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks BrianNFlint
What type of fish was the tropheus put in with and was it fed the correct food?


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Never had any Tropheus--but would like to comment on how nice and natural looking your tank is set-up. Well-Done. :thumb:


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I had him in with Mbuna - Yellow Labs, Zebras, Demasoni, etc. I was feeding NLS.

He did well in my tank but my friends tank was way over crowded. It was a 55 gal with about 30-35 adult Mbuna and some haps.. I would think water condition was the problem. At the time I was more concerned with comming home to 1 fish than losing 1 fish.

I really enjoyed him while I had him but he was VERY agressive. I would not attempt to put 2 in one tank. If you want more I would suggest 10+


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks BrianNFlint

You have been a great help.

Frank


----------

